# Iowa/Border States Rescues



## TakeTheBlack (Feb 11, 2014)

Over the Summer Ive moved to the Des Moines Area. It wasnt long before I quickly learned of the Animal Rescue League of Iowa. And Ive heard nothing but good things about this Rescue Group. Theyve been known to take anything in from lizards to pot belly pigs and horses. Their homing methods probably a revamp but I assume its currently as laxed as it is because of lack of volunteers. 

But beyond the ARLI Ive yet to find another reputable group within Iowa and Ive no clue of any Rescue Groups within the surrounding states that are within a reasonable distance. 

The ARLI have German Shepherds in their Shelters but they dont remain for more then about a week before being given a home. 

If anyone who is more well versed with the Rescue Groups out here could help with providing some information. Id greatly appreciate it.


----------

